# TONS of pain- down THERE



## BHHinPDX (May 25, 2014)

So I'm training for my first triathlon, a half Ironman, so I'm spending lots of time on the bike. I'm new to cycling (been a swimmer and runner), I'm experiencing MASSIVE vagina pain. Sorry, no delicate way to put it. I use tons of BUTT'r cream, have the seat recommended to me by the bike shop (vFlow by COBB) but it's to the point I can't stand even minutes on it. Super distracting and frustrating. I don't want to spend huge $$ buying a bunch of seats to try, does anyone have any good recommendations or ideas? I literally have sores down there. Please help, this is going to derail my goals. Thanks for your ideas.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Are you using cycling shorts? Are they nice and snug or loose? Do you find the chamois bunches up at all? How is your bike fit? Do you find a lot of movement in your hips when you cycle? How long were you in the saddle when you started to ride? Will your bike shop allow you to try another saddle before you buy?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Ditch that seat. Hopefully it's been not so long since you got it. Cobb has a no questions asked return policy. Replace it with an Adamo Typhoon. 

I can't tell you how many women I've taken off of V-Flow seats that other shops have fit them to. It is not a long distance saddle for riding in an aggressive position. Just ask John himself. He made it for his wife to ride short distances in a very upright position. It causes women major pain and discomfort, it's a horrible TT saddle.

Watch the videos from Adamo, set it up correctly. Level the small front rails and set it back correctly and you will be pain free, I can just about promise.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Pain as in bruising type pain, or chafing/raw skin type of pain? Chafing would lead me to consider the shorts first.

It might be a saddle problem. If it is a saddle problem, that would be because the saddle is too narrow. A wider saddle (even 10mm wider)
might do the trick. I generally suggest Terry as a good place to start. My wife likes the Terry Butterfly versions.

But it might be a fit problem with the bike, or a technique problem. 

If it is a fit problem... need more information. What kind of bike are you riding, what size is it, and how tall are you? Do you have longer or shorter legs than average for someone your height? 

You might be on a bike too big, or a stem too long and low, for you. For now, as a new rider. People tend to get longer and lower in their position as they ride more, fyi.

Technique. Point one. When people pedal hard, they tend to slide forward on the saddle. Forward means narrower. Try to concentrate on keeping your hips back, and your sit bones over the wide part of the saddle. I would guess this plays at least a part in your problem. You are fit, you are training, you are likely riding hard. Watch the pros TT sometime, you will see a number of them keep sliding back as they ride... because they keep sliding forward as they ride.

Point two. This is hard to describe, and not at all natural to do. You don't "lean forward" to the bars. Instead you should try to keep your hips as vertical as possible, curl your lower back, and THEN lean forward. Here is a link to a very technical diagram.  https://spinalstenosis.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/cycling-and-back-pain.png Notice in the "correct" version the lower back is kept above the hips much, much more directly. 

Hope that helps. More info from you might help more. Good luck!


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

I am worried about your anatomical references, vagina? Are you inserting your saddle into your vagina?


----------



## BHHinPDX (May 25, 2014)

Really alfonsina? Stay classy...

thank you everyone else, I'm looking for a shop that will let me demo the ademo. My bike is a trek speed concept 2.5wsd, I'm 5'4+ and it's a small. I've been fitted by the tri shop. I have multiple pairs of cycling shorts, padded, tight. I'm going to try a bib style, and possibly switch from 170mm cranks to 165


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

BHHinPDX said:


> Really alfonsina? Stay classy...
> 
> thank you everyone else, I'm looking for a shop that will let me demo the ademo. My bike is a trek speed concept 2.5wsd, I'm 5'4+ and it's a small. I've been fitted by the tri shop. I have multiple pairs of cycling shorts, padded, tight. I'm going to try a bib style, and possibly switch from 170mm cranks to 165


Switching cranks is a big deal, you might not need to go that route. I know several smaller women on 170's. I'm not saying it's a bad idea, just an expensive one.

Adamo makes several test saddles, the shop I work at is a dealer and we carry all of the test saddles. They are denoted by a green back to them. Unfortunately they don't make a typhoon test one so the local shop will have to open up a retail one and let you use it if you want to test before buying. Unfortunately with most shops that's not going to happen. It is probably the cheapest Adamo saddle offered though. You can pick one up on ebay for under a hundred bucks.

In any case I've seen your current saddle cause nothing but problems over the years. So I'd certainly start there. And yes, soft tissue pain is the problem that saddle is known for.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I went from 167.5 to 170 and didn't find any difference in saddle comfort (I'm 5'3"). I do find as a female that if I even a bit forward on my saddle it causes more pressure than if I'm sitting back. I also find a narrower saddle is unbearable. This is the one I use and love it.









You mentioned you do use cycling shorts, but are they higher end? Is the chamois, dense but thinner? I find if for me that a thick chamois can bunch up and create pressure.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

All of the women on my team ride the same Terry saddle. I don't know what model it is, but they all love it.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

If your doing an H.I.M you do not want to use thick padded shorts. When you come out of the water, those shorts will be very uncomfortable on the bike and on the run. Train in a good quality tri short, such as Desoto. Worst case scenario, you can go and buy a pair of bicycle liners. Just throw over your tri shorts right before you get on the bike and take them right off before you start the run. Your adding about 30 seconds to 60 seconds.

With regards to being sore, everyone's butt is different, what works for 1 person may not work for another. I would start off by putting your bike on a level surface and take a look at the saddle. It should have a small downward slope. Go to the Adamo website and look at their TT saddle. Notice how the rails are leveled, but the seat has a downward slope.

Buying saddles can be costly, look for shops that have demo saddles. Some may have Adamo and others may have Specialized. I believe TriSports.com has a demo program.

Something to think about. When you purchased the bike did you get a professional fit? Maybe there is something in the way your riding that is causing the problem

Oh BTW, what race are you doing?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hi BHH,

Any bike shop worth its salt will let you exchange saddles until you find the right one (they usually give you a few weeks to try the saddle out). Saddle comfort is unique to every one of us. Just because other ladies like a certain brand, doesn't mean you will. 

See if the bike shop will measure your sit bones and try as many brands as you can. Personally, Terry saddles didn't do it for me. I now ride a Specialized Romin. ymmv.

Your pain is in the vaginal area? So your saying it's not in the front where the pelvic bone is? And the pain is not on the sit bones, right?

Do you use cycling shorts? Do they fit comfortably and smoothly? No bunching up or chaffing?

At any rate, try as many saddle brands as you can. With any luck, you'll find the right saddle in no time.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Not the cheapest option but my wife swears by the SMP saddles. She rode vitesses for years then WTB but as soon as she got one SMP she had to have them on every bike. Problem is they are stupid expensive.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Try this seat. It has NO horn so it is impossible to cause vulva pain.

www.moonsaddle.com  Comes with 60 day money back guarantee.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

Bontrager has saddles as well and has a free trial period as well, if your dealer is a Trek dealer where you got your Trek bike they should be able to let you try out some of the Trek saddles.


----------



## tailgunn (Aug 10, 2006)

My girlfriend had problems with that too, but last fall she bought the new Specialized women-specific model called the Alias and the fit/vagina problems are gone.


----------



## BHHinPDX (May 25, 2014)

Thanks for all the help ya'all, I after testing a couple saddles I went with the Adamo TT, HUGE difference! I still need to Butt'r up profusely, but I'm able to train! Thanks!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Really glad to hear it. Have fun and be safe out there.


----------

